# You'be Been Booed - Neighborhood Halloween Game



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I started this at work last year and everyone loved it. Somebody else got it started this year.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ohh that sound nice.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Sounds fun, TY for sharing. For that to work in my neighborhood I'd need a Spanish version.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I like this, but I think in my neighborhood I would just leave something cute for my one nice neighbor, the others wouldn't appreciate it.
Good idea!


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

this sounds like so much fun! Me & my apts manager are trying to get more people in our complex involved in Halloween...this will add to it! thanks for posting!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

So one of these was in the dirt in my yard last night. Do I keep it going or start it off next year?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

We got Boo'd for the first time this year. Twice. The first one was a drawing by a little kid & didn't have the rules & I didn't know them. After the second one had the rules, I posted both on the door.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Wish I'd seen this before. I'm saving it for next year. Thanks.


----------



## Richardh (Oct 14, 2008)

Just wanted to bump this for this year since It is October 1st! Let the BOOing began!

www.beenbooed.com


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

thank you, richard! I have never met our neighbors but we know that the husband has been diagnosed with Lou Gehrig's disease and this would be a nice way to let them know we care. Plus it's just darn fun!!


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

My childhood neighborhood did this one year when I was a kid. We got it twice, and we were one of the last houses to get it. It was kind of a pain to find another house to Boo. The next year, once my mom started noticing them on other houses, she printed one out and put it up on our door so no one would Boo us! Kind of a fun kill but I understood her frustration from the year before. I tried to do something like this in my college dorm back in college, but it didn't pick up. Good luck everybody!


----------

